
Researchers Build Room-Temp Quantum Transistor Using a Single Atom - jonbaer
http://fortune.com/2018/08/18/german-researchers-have-built-a-quantum-transistor-using-just-a-single-atom/
======
westurner
"Quasi-Solid-State Single-Atom Transistors" (2018)
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/adma.201801...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/adma.201801225)

